
Epic Games beta registration blocks man for being a potential terrorist - mariuz
http://linuxgamenews.biz/2016/01/14/epic-games-beta-registration-blocks-man-for-being-a-potential-terrorist/
======
drKarl
Now terrorists are denied the right to play games? Wow, I don't think the 72
virgins promised in paradaise are worth that!!!

